# Tappan lake reports



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I will be spending a week in the tappan campgrounds at the vacation cabins. Was wondering how the bite across the board has been. Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumni75 (Feb 25, 2012)

I hear Tappan has some nice size blugills. Any truth to that.Wife loves them.Where can I find them?


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

alumni75 said:


> I hear Tappan has some nice size blugills. Any truth to that.Wife loves them.Where can I find them?


Welcome to the site!

Went out with the girlfriend around 7 last night for gills and fished for about an hour an a half. Ended up with 20 bluegill (biggest 7.5), 4 green sunfish, a perch and a surprise largemouth. Just find a spot to park and throw a size 8 hook with a piece of crawler on it. They seem to be pretty shallow and close to shore right now. There isn't really any secret spot or technique to it, just cast and wait. Pics are all from last night.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Also went out twice over the weekend for cats at two different spots. Tried worms and livers off the bottom. Two dinks one night and skunked the second.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Shrimp works well at Tappen for kitty's. ;-)


----------



## sawbillslayer (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone catching any saugeye at tappen...


----------



## alumni75 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks bigtripp,hope the rain will be gone by morning.Going to give it a try.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone fishing the island? I have caught A LOT of eyes there before but havent done well the last couple years....anyone gettin any eyes??


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Went bluegillin with a buddy again today. The bluegill are on the beds and they aren't hardly touching anything. We scrounged up maybe 10 between the two of us, maybe 3 keepers but we put them back, but could see dozens of them guarding beds just off shore. Frustrating morning.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bigdaddyz said:


> Anyone fishing the island? I have caught A LOT of eyes there before but havent done well the last couple years....anyone gettin any eyes??


Same situation here


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

a friend of mine spent the first full week in june at the cabins and did very well on saugeyes.he had 30 for the week all 18 to 24 in.all caught on harnesses and crawlers


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

alan farver said:


> a friend of mine spent the first full week in june at the cabins and did very well on saugeyes.he had 30 for the week all 18 to 24 in.all caught on harnesses and crawlers


He was either the really nice guy in the platoon or the Amish family, both people pointed me in the right direction and put me on some fish, no saugeye though 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

he was the amish guy in the pontoon.were you camping there too?


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Sure was, cabin 9



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

